# Funny little sleeper =]



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

Kamo was sleeping on my bed under her blankie and I peeked at her to find this.....a faceplant. Once she came to a bit I got the "leave me the heck alone I'm sleepin here!" look. Too cute. Had to share =]


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I LOVE the second picture! :lol: :lol: She looks so funny! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe! What a little sleeping beauty! I have no idea how they find that comfortable, though.
I love her sleepy, cranky face!!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

So cute! She's such a little doll


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks all =]


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha, that's cute. No idea how having your face mashed into the bed like that can be comfortable, but I guess she's happy.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Adorable aren't they? Simply adorable!!! I got so carried away with love for my Tiggy the other night I just up and tried to give her a love squeeze and kiss (forgetting I was not holding my cat Fiona) and WOW  did I get the shock of my life!!!! Needless to say, the affection was NOT shared back!! (Unless quills straight out means..... "I love you momma". :lol: 

Love your pictures and your baby!

Thanks for sharing .
KathyTNY


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Apr 21, 2011)

funny on 2nd pict 
so cute...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the second picture with the cute little smooshed face!!!


----------

